# What amp does anyone with Maggie 3.7 speakers use



## pieeyed (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi. I was just wondering of the people that own Magnepan 3.7 speakers, which amp do they use. I run mine off a W4S STI-1000 which handles them very nicely. Cheers.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

One of my audio buddies uses a lightly tweaked Adcom GFA-585 for his 3.6's. He also has custom external crossovers with Hovland Musicap capacitors and Erse Copper foil inductors. A custom 15" TL sub woofer handles the low end.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello from a fellow 3.7 owner/lover.  I use an electronic crossover ahead of my amp to direct what's below 60Hz to my subs. That enables me to get by with less power, but from valves. I'm using a 150wpc tube amp - a factory modified VAC Phi 300.1.

Here's a pretty bad (focused with unfocused eyesight), but very recent picture of what feeds the 3.7s. I don't normally play records with the lid up - actually, the lid spends a good deal of time off the player. I lifted it to check the clearance with the new light - perfect fit (I get lucky once in a while).


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

pieeyed said:


> Hi. I was just wondering of the people that own Magnepan 3.7 speakers, which amp do they use. I run mine off a W4S STI-1000 which handles them very nicely. Cheers.


I know Magnepan uses Bryston amps in some of their show demos.


----------



## pieeyed (Jul 15, 2014)

I believe one thing that would make the Maggies sound better would be if I could get them further away from the back wall. Do to a doorway entering from the right side of my living room I can only get my speakers about 4 ft out into the room. Any further and they start to obstruct the hallway. Also on the left I am restricted to no more than 2 1/2 ft front a long wall. I hope to eventually build a sound room when I build my next house. Presently living in a condo which is limited in how to configure the 3.7's. Still sound nice. I recently added a SVS SB-13 Ultra for some more bass. I am thinking of getting a 2nd SVS, they are amazing sub's for the price.


----------



## pieeyed (Jul 15, 2014)

By the way nice looking set up kevin360. Say how much room treatment did you do and how much do you think it improved the sound in your room?


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks. Room treatment is the hardest part of putting a system together. I have a fairly large room, but I wish it were wider (my initial plans did not include video). In the photo, you can see gentle diffusion flanking a rug which covers the acoustic foam that covers the window forced on me by building code. In the corners, a small forest of fake trees hides ASC Tube Traps, which are also located along the side walls and in the back corners. My subs are mounted on ASC Sub Traps. The middle area of each side wall has the absorption provided by 2" thick dense fiberglass. The entire room is encased in foam and there is a special underlayment beneath the carpet which aids in controlling bass energy.

I can listen to fairly loud music at all hours of the night and not disturb anyone - a dream I had since childhood which I finally realized after turning 50. The system (a key part of which is the room) also satisfies a dream I've had since childhood. Getting older has advantages.


----------



## pieeyed (Jul 15, 2014)

Kevin I agree being over 50 has it's advantages. My wife just leaves me alone and I turn up the tunes. Makes me happy.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

My wife leaves me alone when I'm listening to 2 channel. It's my dog that wants to hang out with me. She,the dog, keeps the system dialed down. The wife has a problem with the surround sound systems being played to loud.

Kevin, your system looks better and better. New photo?


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, it's a new photo. I tried to get a decent shot of the new light over the turntable (without much success). The light is very useful, even when I'm not using the turntable.


----------



## Pneumonic (Jun 16, 2009)

My buddy has 3.6's and we drove them very loud and beautifully with my Sanders Magtech.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The Magtech will drive anything well. It is pricy, but the build quality and warranty make it worth it's asking price.


----------

